
Uber IPO woes stem from a lack of innovation - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/26ed534c-76f4-11e9-b0ec-7dff87b9a4a2
======
chewz
> Mr Khosrowshahi is the anti-Travis in many ways — I attended his talk at a
> conference last summer in Aspen and was amazed by his ability to speak for
> an hour without actually saying anything.

> The downside of Mr Khosrowshahi’s tenure is that Uber has lost its mojo.

> It stopped being an exciting company. Innovation no longer seemed like the
> top priority. Stability mattered more. That may work for Dow Chemical or
> Johnson & Johnson. But when the entire value proposition is that the company
> can one day change the world, being quiet isn’t necessarily the best
> strategy. We’re seeing the results of that right now as Uber’s IPO continues
> to stumble.

------
rogerkirkness
Travis will come back and Uber will be huge, just like every time this
happens.

